# South Bend Heavy 10 Motor Belt



## JFI (May 17, 2016)

Hi , Can anyone help me with the belt size for a 1988 or 89 later style South Bend Heavy 10 for the motor / lathe pulley.  It looks as though it was possibly an automotive type belt.


----------



## JFI (May 17, 2016)




----------



## dlane (May 18, 2016)

Can't help on size , it's been a while. I used a green automotive belt on my 1957 cast base 10L


----------

